# Ethernet kill switch?



## Kantastic (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey guys, I've found myself in a situation where I want an internet kill switch. The modem and router are in a different room from where I want the physical switch to be located and all the cables so far are of fixed length with no option to replace (too much of a hassle). Right now the modem and the router are directly connected. I was wondering if I could use an RJ45 coupler to extend the cable and add some sort of on/off switch in between. Would my proposed configuration work?

Is there an easier solution out there like some sort of wireless on/off switch that I can control with a remote?

PS - pls don't laugh that's the best I can do


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 22, 2020)

What is the actual problem you are trying to solve?


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 22, 2020)

Here's an ancient video that shows how to make a hardware kill switch for your network.










RIP RadioShack


----------



## DrCR (Aug 22, 2020)

You could just simple use a barrel connector and two network cables.





						F-F RJ45 ethernet coupler at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## Toothless (Aug 22, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> What is the actual problem you are trying to solve?


Quite a few games can keep you logged in if you have a half second loss of connection. If you have your wired connection with a flip switch on the middle you can exploit this and exploit the game. Technically it's called a lag switch and it's against TOS for games.

Tl;Dr it's a lag switch to exploit and cheat in online games. I really hope I'm wrong about the desired use case for the thread.


----------



## Frick (Aug 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Quite a few games can keep you logged in if you have a half second loss of connection. If you have your wired connection with a flip switch on the middle you can exploit this and exploit the game. Technically it's called a lag switch and it's against TOS for games.
> 
> Tl;Dr it's a lag switch to exploit and cheat in online games. I really hope I'm wrong about the desired use case for the thread.



That's pretty cool actually.


----------



## chr0nos (Aug 22, 2020)

definitely wants a lag switch, what a crappy player if true...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 22, 2020)

Frick said:


> That's pretty cool actually.


It just depends on the game. Some games will boot you if you lose any connection. Should be videos somewhere of how it works in game.


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 22, 2020)

Kantastic said:


> internet kill switch.



There is no better one than a quality switch hub (4 ports) mounted over the wall and next to your PC. 
Additionally you will be able to see any port activity due the LED lights.


----------

